# Hats off to you Everglades Folks Lousiana has Spoiled Me.



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Last Sunday I launched the Fowl River 16 in Chokoloske and fished / camped for 6 days all the way down to Flamingo in the backcountry.   Managed one 25lb jewfish, one mangrove snapper and about 100 lady and galf top catfish.   The onshore flows made the outside super muddy so I diddnt bother.

I fished the same way I would in LA,  Looked for small ponds and pockets off the main drag and wrked the banks for reds.  Posted up on the down stream side of fast currents for trout.  Top waters, poping corks,  flies and mirrorlures all produced catfish.    I even worked the banks on the major bodies of water with no luck.

There were a bunch of tarpon rolling in the Roberts and Harney river right at sunset the nights I stayed at the camps there, but no dice on them either.
  
In Lousiana the other weekend, my dad and I were driving through a tight bayou and a redfish ran himself up on a mud flat to get away from us.  We diddnt even need a rod to catch him!   

Anyways,  its beautiful area and I look foward to going back and figuring them out soon.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 15, 2010)

What did you throw at the tarpon? Fly, artificial, or bait? Within casting distance or spooky fish? Fast rolls or slow rolls?


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

EP minnow and a few other assorted homemade streamers, then a Top Dog. They were not spooky. Slow Rolling. They were all over the river, I was anchored in the middle of the river and would wait until one rolled in casting distance of the boat. water was too muddy to see them swimming.


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

You would have been better off throwing a terror eyez. Rolling tarpon rarely eat, but wherever there are rolling tarpon the rest of the school is just below. Those are the ones that eat


----------



## 8loco (Feb 12, 2012)

Yeah, it was a little spoiling fishing with you up there. You thought I was joking when I said a 6 redfish day was a great day. Plan the trip again for next year and we will out together an armada.


----------



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

> You would have been better off throwing a terror eyez. Rolling tarpon rarely eat, but wherever there are rolling tarpon the rest of the school is just below. Those are the ones that eat


Yea, I was using a heavy fly and a sink tip line to try and get it down.


----------

